# Saw a truck, and it's driving me crazy!



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm such a tool.

I saw this BEAUTIFUL truck the other day. It looked to be about F-250 sized, it was metallic blue. 8' utility cap with shelving on the side. Very round sides, but not in the stupid way ford did back in 96-2000. I can picture it, but I can't seem to find the damned thing or figure out what it was.

Most guys would get obsessed when they saw the girl of their dreams walking down the street, I know, but I already live with mine. 

You should have seen me when I fired a paslode for the first time...


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I think it was a 2011 chevy silverado.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Young_Buck said:


> I think it was a 2011 chevy silverado.


So the best looking ford you ever saw turned out to be a chevy :laughing:


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah, just that I've always been a ford guy, so whenever I see a truck I think of it's size in one of four categories: Ranger, 150, 250, or 350.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've met many guys who wouldn't drive anything other than Fords until they drove a Chevy.

I've met just as many guys who drive Chevy, switched to Ford, then switched back.

Anyone here notice how a Ford "squats" a lot more than a Chevy with equal weight or is that just around here?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I've met many guys who wouldn't drive anything other than Fords until they drove a Chevy.
> 
> I've met just as many guys who drive Chevy, switched to Ford, then switched back.
> 
> Anyone here notice how a Ford "squats" a lot more than a Chevy with equal weight or is that just around here?


Our family business runs Chevys and 4 of the people who work there run chevy trucks. Everyone of them who drove my ford said they would never buy a chevy again. Not just because of numerous problems with the things but the ford drove nicer and was full of features that blew chevy away. I have no idea about how much they squat between the models but what I do know is the 3/4 ton Chevys ride like ****e. I have never been in such a nasty riding vehicle and I have driven a lot of vehicles. I was working for a customer who had a fully loaded Denali and she commented on my truck and that she liked the look of it. She asked if she could look over it and even before the door was open she said she wanted one. She see the power running boards fold out and her jaw hit the deck. She looked inside and said dam why didn't I go look at the fords. She didn't even need to drive it. She was impressed by the interior alone and the sync system.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahh the old ford vs chevy debate. I had friends that swore by fords. I had friends that swore by chevys. At the end of the day, it didn't matter. We still sat around and drank beer together. :laughing: And we always helped pull each other out of the mud.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> Ahh the old ford vs chevy debate. I had friends that swore by fords. I had friends that swore by chevys. At the end of the day, it didn't matter. We still sat around and drank beer together. :laughing: And we always helped pull each other out of the mud.


Really wasn't looking for a debate!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

There is a utility bed that looks a lot like a normal bed, but has a bunch of doors and pockets. The unique thing is the round clam shape of the doors that matches the shape of the normal body. 

I have seen a few and they are really sharp, can't say I priced one, but I would bet they are high end. Gotta believe they are avialable for all the main builders.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I've met many guys who wouldn't drive anything other than Fords until they drove a Chevy.
> 
> I've met just as many guys who drive Chevy, switched to Ford, then switched back.
> 
> Anyone here notice how a Ford "squats" a lot more than a Chevy with equal weight or is that just around here?


Yep, it's just a Wisconsin thing. The cheese is gettin to ya:laughing::laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> There is a utility bed that looks a lot like a normal bed, but has a bunch of doors and pockets. The unique thing is the round clam shape of the doors that matches the shape of the normal body.
> 
> I have seen a few and they are really sharp, can't say I priced one, but I would bet they are high end. Gotta believe they are avialable for all the main builders.


Is that what dodge is advertising as it's ram box?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

That thing Dodge is advertising is a glove box in the bed.

What I saw and want is a utility box that looks like a bed with rounded sides and the doors are shaped like the normal bed. I can't remember what the actual interior of the bed looks like, I would guess it would have to be squared off like a normal utility bed. 

At first glance you think it is a typical pickup, then you see the door outlines and realise there is a ton of storage.:thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> That thing Dodge is advertising is a glove box in the bed.
> 
> What I saw and want is a utility box that looks like a bed with rounded sides and the doors are shaped like the normal bed. I can't remember what the actual interior of the bed looks like, I would guess it would have to be squared off like a normal utility bed.
> 
> At first glance you think it is a typical pickup, then you see the door outlines and realise there is a ton of storage.:thumbsup:


Sounds pretty neat. Post up some pics if you find one. I've not seen the ram box yet but I've heard about it on the radio.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

go drive a Toyota if you want a smooth ride.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never become fully reconciled with the idea of spending all that money to make a modified tractor & wagon machine ride like a car. 

And while I'm being a heretic, gotta mention how harebrained the current style of unusably high sides and tailgates is. Try slinging a heavy object up over that barrier from the ground, and you're gonna hurt something, not to mention you can't see anything directly behind you in the mirror.

Okay, rant over. Gotta go hitch up Elmer & Bessie.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Okay, rant over. Gotta go hitch up Elmer & Bessie.


 :laughing::laughing:

And if I want a smooth ride - I add about 2000lbs in the bed of my GMC 2500HD. Rides like a caddy :clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep, throw 500 lbs in the back and she rides really nice. Fords ride nice because they have softer springs which means when you load them the squat more. It's a work truck, not a limo.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That thing Dodge is advertising is a glove box in the bed.
> 
> What I saw and want is a utility box that looks like a bed with rounded sides and the doors are shaped like the normal bed. I can't remember what the actual interior of the bed looks like, I would guess it would have to be squared off like a normal utility bed.


Rambox sucks, it eats up the space above the wheel wells so you get a skinny box. Plus you can't use em with most caps and tonneau covers.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

Royal sport and royal summit are the bodies that look like the regular bed


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Here you go:


----------

